# Circuito para control PID



## alejandroespinoza (Abr 1, 2005)

Hola a todos. 
Necesito un diseño para un control PID electrónico, si me pueden ayudar 
gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 2, 2005)

Hola,

Revisa este diseño es muy sencillo, en el plantean la construcción de un controlador PID en base a amplificador operacionales:  

http://www.ecircuitcenter.com/Circuits/op_pid/op_pid.htm


----------



## oscar_guel (Oct 25, 2007)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> hola soy de mexico men, necesito ayuda con un controlador PID para control de tempertura no eh encontrado ningun circuito no c si puedas ayudarme con eso, ya tengo tiempo buscandolo y pues nada, es para derecho a examen, de echo  quiere ese circuito para hacer una simulacion en workbench.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jose villamil (Ene 14, 2008)

Observè el link que te da li-ion y es realmente bueno, si deseas otro material en el libro de CHEN, Analog and Digital control system desing pags 552 a 566 hay una explicacion buena incluyendo metodos para "sintonizar" el PID y PID digitales. Espero te sirva


----------



## jupiter007 (Jun 23, 2009)

Que tal alejandro, cheque el link que te propuso andres cuenca y esta muy bueno por que se va a lo concreto; me imagino que estas estudiando electronica y seguro manejas o en tu bibliografía tienes un libro muy bueno _k_ que habla de el mundo de el control, el libro es Inteniería de contról moderna, de la editorial Prentice Hall, autor Ogata, es muy teorico. pero si quieres entender lo que pasa y saber controlar un PID, hay que darle duro a los calculos, funciones de transferencias, y buena base en sistemas lineales, no te digo todo esto y lo veas como que rollo que complejo, pero si te late esto puedes hacer maravillas, en la electronica..... suerte y platica tus resultados


----------



## gwm (Mar 20, 2010)

OIeee muy bueno realmente es lo que necesito pero seria q*UE* podrias  explicarme el funcionamiento de cada uno y como se hayan los valores de cada uno de estos elemntos no me quedo muy claro en el link 

Gx


----------



## abraren (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola estoy trabajnado en el control no lineal pra un rectificador monofasico, y quisiera saber si alguien puede ayudarme con un tutorial encontrar los valores de la matriz de estados utilizando SIMULINK o Labview.


----------



## nic0man (Dic 5, 2010)

si necesitan conocer mejor el funcionamiento de un circuito PID y como hallar los valores miren el libro de 
Ingenieria De Control Moderna [Katsuhiko Ogata]
en la pagina 268 - 270 encuentran lo que necesitan
son tres formulas muy sencillas y el montaje lo es aun mas


----------

